# Coating other than carpet for deck?



## bikerider (Nov 21, 2018)

All of the jon boats and semi v's I see decked are finished with indoor outdoor carpet. The end result looks great, but I was wondering what other coatings have been used on them?


----------



## lukethedog (Nov 21, 2018)

SeaDek, I have it in my boat and really enjoy the difference it has made in both comfort and appearance.


----------



## ProduceMan (Nov 21, 2018)

Have a look at this, very durable if applied right. Use their primer and rollers. Had it on my old glass boat and held up at least 5yrs mostly salt exposure. Comfy even on bare feet. https://www.cabelas.com/browse.cmd?categoryId=734095080&CQ_search=tuff+coat&CQ_zstype=REG


----------



## LDUBS (Nov 21, 2018)

I like the vinyl on my previous boat and again on my current boat. Very clean looking. I think the big advantage over carpet is it is easy to keep clean. It isn't smooth like the vinyl you might put on your kitchen floor. It has some texture. 

I saw the Seadek product at a boat show earlier this year. It is very impressive looking.


----------



## Stumpalump (Nov 21, 2018)

My next floor will be baby blue paint or maybey a light grey. Like pool paint because its cool on your feet and an easy color on the eyes when in direct sun.


----------



## 86tuning (Nov 22, 2018)

how about kiwigrip and reflex traction stuff? I'm not a fan of carpet and fish slime...


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Nov 22, 2018)

Maybe anti fatigue mat that can be pulled out to de-slime with hose?


----------



## Dom559 (Nov 22, 2018)

horse stall mat from tractor supply


----------



## richg99 (Nov 22, 2018)

I presently have carpet on one tinny, and vinyl on the other. 

I much prefer the vinyl. I got it from Defender Industries and simply screwed the sheet down onto two 1/4 inch pieces of exterior plywood, over the aluminum. 

I used two pieces since I wanted to be able to get underneath without having to remove my side-console. It was also easier to do the fitting and to secure it that way. 
https://www.defender.com/product3.jsp?path=-1|2276179|2276198|2276202&id=2854700

On the carpeted boat, I will be covering the deck carpet with a roll-out foam anti-fatigue sheet from Harbor Freight. It is cheap enough, at $10.00 for a 6-foot long piece. I have no idea how well it will hold up but will find out soon. I hate the carpet since hooks and everything else gets hung up in it. 
https://www.harborfreight.com/anti-fatigue-roll-mat-61241.html


----------



## MrGiggles (Nov 22, 2018)

The only positive attributes of carpet are that it's, inexpensive, easy to get, and pretty forgiving to install. Otherwise, it's hard to clean, traps moisture, stains easily, and collects crap like nothing else.


----------



## WALI4VR (Nov 23, 2018)

bikerider said:


> All of the jon boats and semi v's I see decked are finished with indoor outdoor carpet. The end result looks great, but I was wondering what other coatings have been used on them?


The latest and greatest seems to be spray on bedliner material. My Lund came with a linoleum style rubbery covering on the floor but carpeting on the front casting deck and the tops of the side and rear storage areas. I've got 2wear spots on the floor and when it gets worse will remove the linoleum and add bedliner. Both Clean up blood, slime, beer, soda, guys and squished minnows etc.
VERY EASILY usually with just a hose. Carpet not so much! 

'98 Lund Explorer w/ 50hp Merc 4c (Yamaha) carburetored NO torque motor


----------



## LDUBS (Nov 23, 2018)

Awww, nothing quite as unenjoyable as squishing a few anchovies into the carpet.


----------



## bikerider (Nov 23, 2018)

lukethedog said:


> SeaDek, I have it in my boat and really enjoy the difference it has made in both comfort and appearance.



How has it held up for you?


----------



## bikerider (Nov 23, 2018)

ProduceMan said:


> Have a look at this, very durable if applied right. Use their primer and rollers. Had it on my old glass boat and held up at least 5yrs mostly salt exposure. Comfy even on bare feet. https://www.cabelas.com/browse.cmd?categoryId=734095080&CQ_search=tuff+coat&CQ_zstype=REG



Sounds quite durable. Also sounds like it would be good for dogs getting in and out of the boat too.


----------



## bikerider (Nov 23, 2018)

LDUBS said:


> I like the vinyl on my previous boat and again on my current boat. Very clean looking. I think the big advantage over carpet is it is easy to keep clean. It isn't smooth like the vinyl you might put on your kitchen floor. It has some texture.
> 
> I saw the Seadek product at a boat show earlier this year. It is very impressive looking.



Do you have a picture of the vinyl you used on your boat?


----------



## bikerider (Nov 23, 2018)

Stumpalump said:


> My next floor will be baby blue paint or maybey a light grey. Like pool paint because its cool on your feet and an easy color on the eyes when in direct sun.



That's a good idea. I would have never thought of using pool paint. It seems that these coatings are sold at a minimum of 1 gallon. The deck I'm considering is only a small bow deck. It would be nice if I could find just a quart.


----------



## bikerider (Nov 23, 2018)

CedarRiverScooter said:


> Maybe anti fatigue mat that can be pulled out to de-slime with hose?



I would think you would need to treat the deck with something before installing the mat. And you would probably want to find a way to temporarily secure the mat so you could take it out easily.


----------



## bikerider (Nov 23, 2018)

richg99 said:


> I presently have carpet on one tinny, and vinyl on the other.
> 
> I much prefer the vinyl. I got it from Defender Industries and simply screwed the sheet down onto two 1/4 inch pieces of exterior plywood, over the aluminum.
> 
> ...



How is the vinyl when it gets wet?


----------



## bikerider (Nov 23, 2018)

WALI4VR said:


> bikerider said:
> 
> 
> > All of the jon boats and semi v's I see decked are finished with indoor outdoor carpet. The end result looks great, but I was wondering what other coatings have been used on them?
> ...



I like the idea of bedliner on a boat deck. And it's nice that you can buy however many spray cans you need for your application. I have yet to find one with a stellar review so the search continues. You make a good point about cleanup. Most of the boat ramps I go to have large fir trees and the needles get everywhere so easy cleanup is important.


----------



## bikerider (Nov 23, 2018)

LDUBS said:


> Awww, nothing quite as unenjoyable as squishing a few anchovies into the carpet.



:lol:


----------



## LDUBS (Nov 23, 2018)

bikerider said:


> LDUBS said:
> 
> 
> > I like the vinyl on my previous boat and again on my current boat. Very clean looking. I think the big advantage over carpet is it is easy to keep clean. It isn't smooth like the vinyl you might put on your kitchen floor. It has some texture.
> ...




I didn't install the vinyl. It came with the boat. Here are a couple of close ups:






I'm not sure of the brand, but it looks like this from Nautolex:


----------



## bikerider (Nov 23, 2018)

Thanks, LDUBS. That was not what I was picturing at all. Looks nice.


----------



## schukster (Nov 24, 2018)

I installed the nautolex from defender.com in my rebuild. It was easy to work with. I used indoor / outdoor carpet contact glue on my 5/8 plywood decking. I glued it and wrapped it around the edges and then stapled it. It is not slippery for me if it gets wet. You can check out my build in my link. 






Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## LDUBS (Nov 24, 2018)

Schukster, you did a nice job installing the vinyl. Very crisp & clean looking.

PS; I see you are from Iowa. My oldest son went to Luther College up in Decorah. He may have been the only student there from California.


----------



## JL8Jeff (Nov 25, 2018)

I think I ended up using the Nautolex as well. I used the indoor/outdoor contact cement but since my boat sits at a dock from Apr through Oct, the sun and rain caused the edges to peel up. I might try to put some aluminum trim around the edges to help hold it down but I did notice most boats that have it factory installed have it riveted to help hold it down. It's still way better than walking on hot aluminum barefoot. Here's mine when I first installed it in the garage.


----------



## bikerider (Nov 26, 2018)

schukster said:


> I installed the nautolex from defender.com in my rebuild. It was easy to work with. I used indoor / outdoor carpet contact glue on my 5/8 plywood decking. I glued it and wrapped it around the edges and then stapled it. It is not slippery for me if it gets wet. You can check out my build in my link.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I went through your build thread, and I have to say your boat came out looking great. The vinyl looks really nice. It goes well with the grey and silver on your boat.


----------



## bikerider (Nov 26, 2018)

JL8Jeff, How does it hold up against foot traffic? Do you think it could handle a dog getting in and out?


----------



## JL8Jeff (Nov 26, 2018)

bikerider said:


> JL8Jeff, How does it hold up against foot traffic? Do you think it could handle a dog getting in and out?



Foot traffic shouldn't be a problem, I see no signs of wear at all. A dog might slip a little on it depending on how long their nails are but it is textured so they would probably dig in and grab the grain area ok. It would definitely be better than plain aluminum for a dog.


----------



## richg99 (Nov 26, 2018)

I had a small wear area starting to show up on my vinyl. I dropped an old house floor mat on that one spot. 

I was in the boat for over two years with 3 to 4 day a week usage before anything appeared. No dogs, no kids, just chubby old me.


----------



## Shaugh (Nov 26, 2018)

There’s an undeniable beauty in simplicity and ease of maintenance. A paint finish is easy to apply..easy to renew whenever required. 
I’ve had good luck with this:

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Sure-Step-1-Gal-Anti-Slip-Acrylic-Latex-Interior-Exterior-Floor-and-Concrete-Paint-SU-0922/100672153?cm_mmc=Shopping%7CG%7CBase%7CD24%7CMulti%7CNA%7CPLA%7CAll_Paint%7C71700000032325895%7C58700003835893712%7C92700037015782596&gclid=EAIaIQobChMI9LSLhKvz3gIVCv_jBx3gjA9QEAQYAyABEgJuevD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds

Sticks where you put it and lasts a whole season. Roll out a fresh coat and you’ve got a new boat every spring.


----------



## lukethedog (Nov 27, 2018)

bikerider said:


> lukethedog said:
> 
> 
> > SeaDek, I have it in my boat and really enjoy the difference it has made in both comfort and appearance.
> ...



I've been very pleased with the durability. The piece on the front deck started to show wear patterns after about 3 years. I just cleaned it and covered it with another sheet.


----------



## fishonsc (Nov 28, 2018)

This is what I used on my boat and I like it.

https://store.prodigyboats.com/hydroturf-sheet-47-x-86-prodigy-camo/

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------

